# Diablo 3 Gästepass gesucht



## WindforceO (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo.
Da ich leider nicht an der Beta teilnehmen konnte und mich nun vom Spiel überzeugen möchte, wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn mir einer einen Gästepass spendiert, um mir einen Eindruck von Diablo III zu machen und meine Meinung bilden kann. Von Videos her gefällt es mir sehr, aber ich möchte die Möglichkeit ergreifen und das Spielerlebnis selbst haben.
Vielen Dank wenn einer so gütig ist.

MfG WindforceO


----------

